# Zork closures



## Arthur1 (Apr 28, 2016)

I am a newbie with 5 gallons oo cabernet aging in a carboy. I intend to bottle at the end of summer. Because I've made a small batch, I'm thinking of using Zork closures. Has anyone had experience with Zork closures? Thanks for the help!


----------



## salcoco (Apr 29, 2016)

I have used them for the last 8 years. Four years when I had a winery and the remainder as a home winemaker. they hold the wine very well after opening as they become a air tight "T" cork. they are a economical alternative to corks and a shrink cap if you desire a decorative touch to the wine. It was a great seller and conversation starter in the tasting room.
they can be inserted using a bung rubber headed hammer, or if you have a lot, I use a beer corker with a two inch magnet attached to the beer capper. adjust the height and press down similar to beer capping and the Zork is easily inserted.


----------



## Arthur1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Thanks, that's helpful and good to know. I wonder if Zorks can be reused for new bottling, except for those lost to bottles given away.


----------



## salcoco (Apr 30, 2016)

one think I did not mention above the wine bottles must be proper for Zorks. the bottle finish(top of bottle) is specific for Zorks. the bottle opening is slightly larger and has a rim to capture the Zork. if used on cork finish bottle it might be very hard to remove Zork later. I would experiment on the wine bottle you have before using a lot. once the Zork is used the T cork that is left is good for short period of time or on high alcohol wine. new Zorks should be used for new wine bottles.


----------



## Arthur1 (May 1, 2016)

Yes, I read that the Zork only fits on certain bottles. I'm planning to reuse the empties of store-bought wine that were sealed with corks. Maybe it would be simpler to just use corks.


----------



## balassley (May 1, 2016)

I used Zork corks (ordered thru Amazon) and they were a great conversation piece when gifting wine to friends. I'm planning to switch to normal corks as I move from kits to grapes.


----------



## vakhok (May 2, 2016)

Guys, do any of you know the pricing of Zork? i checked on amazon looks quite expensive(hopefully because it's retail and bulk price is better?), I've also emailed them hopefully they'll answer me quickly and direct me to their distributor in my region.

just wondering if anyone has bought 500 or 1K of them for pricing.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (May 2, 2016)

Unless your bottle is a bottle capper or one of those fancy bottles with the big lips on it you can probably put a zork on it, standard wine bottles that take a cork take zorks. No you cant reuse them to bottle another bottle of wine. Shop around some of the online stores have them, some of the California sites have them. WVMJ


----------



## salcoco (May 3, 2016)

they used to be about $240 per 1k a few years ago, they may be about $300 now. I believe Brick Packaging(?) may sell wholesale . Grape and Granary used to sell retail. try the Zork.USA web site and send an email to the US sales rep, they should be able to help at the quantity you want.


----------

